# adding apple cider vinegar and vitamin d to water



## pigeon10 (Jan 30, 2015)

How much per 1 gallon of water? And is bottled spring water preferrable?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I put 1 tablespoon of cider per gallon with 1/4 chopped clove of garlic once a week. Sorry i don't know about vitamin D. I leave a gallon of reg. tap water sit out overnight for the next day.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have city water then using the spring water could be better than the chlorinated if you can use it and don't have too many birds.
ACV I have heard anywhere between one tablespoon to two. I Used to put it in a few days a week but I could see no difference in my birds, now they have / get new clean deep well water everyday. VitaminD3 needs sunlight to metabolize, IMO, the birds having access to a southern exposure of sunlight for most of the day is just as important step as they work together.


----------



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

I too have heard 1 to 2 table spoons, I use 1 to a gallon. I was useing clove garlic. I now use Garlic juice I get it from Global Pigeon Supplies much easier and it has added Vitamins. But it is what you ever you want to do. Can't say if it does any good but in my opinion it won't hurt. But it makes me feel Good. LOL


----------



## flight (Dec 29, 2011)

I use ACV at 2 table spoons to each gallon of water once a week.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Vitamin D is not added to water. Vitamin D3 is used by the birds' systems to work with Calcium. They get it through sunlight, but birds suffering calcium deficiency, or not getting direct sunlight, need a Calcium + D3 supplement such as Zolcal or Calcivite.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

3-4 drops of ORGANIC ACV to a litre of drinking water given twice weekly is fine.
In summers it can be given 4-8ml to a litre of drinking water twice weekly.

Like all other things it too can be overdosed. So use cautiously cuz I know some people give too much of it too oftenly


----------



## The Patriot (Apr 1, 2012)

Just something to think about. Dr Wier was asked about adding ACV to the water. His Reply was “ be careful with adding too much, he thought that 1 tsp per gal once a week would be his recommendation if you are going to use ACV. If you make the crop an acid environment, bacteria that will and does not grow because of the high PH of the crop, will start to grow in an acid environment”.

So as has been said be causes when using it. But as I have said I use 1 tbs per gallon. Only I time weekly and Probiotics the next day. I am not telling anyone to use it or not use it. Just use some caution. And take this for what it’s worth. 

I know flyers that use and swear by it. I have only been using it for 6 months not sure I see a big difference and not sure I am going continue. I am sort of contradicting what I said earlier that it can’t hurt but let me correct what I was stating it was more pertaining to the garlic. 

Sorry I am not clear sometimes. If at any time I am not clear just call me out on it. Not trying to be an expert, I have only been raising and racing pigeons for three yrs after being away for 40 yrs. The first wife didn’t like my hobby so off the birds went. It was too bad found out it wasn’t the birds she didn’t like, I think she just didn’t like me, should have kept the birds and got rid of the wife earlier, Oh well another lesson learned. LOL

Hope you all have healthy birds in the future. And good health yourself
The Patriot


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

The Patriot said:


> Just something to think about. Dr Wier was asked about adding ACV to the water. His Reply was “ be careful with adding too much, he thought that 1 tsp per gal once a week would be his recommendation if you are going to use ACV. If you make the crop an acid environment, bacteria that will and does not grow because of the high PH of the crop, will start to grow in an acid environment”.
> 
> So as has been said be causes when using it. But as I have said I use 1 tbs per gallon. Only I time weekly and Probiotics the next day. I am not telling anyone to use it or not use it. Just use some caution. And take this for what it’s worth.
> 
> ...


I agree about the wife, been there, done that!! lol...... I have never noticed a difference using garlic and acv either with one exception. I brought a new bird in and quarantined it like normal. Part of my quarantine is slowly going thru my normal food and water regiment of acv, garlic, red cell, blah, blah. When I gave the acv and garlic I noticed he held his head high when drinking the next day. He had a small form of roundworms that was living in his craw and were working there way out thru his mouth, I believe due to the acv and garlic. I kept him quarantined with a wormer and kept up my normal schedule until I felt ready to move into my loft. I still use it because of that one time. Jim


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

One wouldn't notice the effect of these natural things/remedies on healthy pigeons. These help them to stay healthy, not build their muscles 
Neither such things/products give immediate results as they're not medicines and work specifically. But used in continuation for over a period of time, they show their effect on health compromised birds. They gradually get fine if the ailment isn't serious. For healthy birds they help them with immunilty and stay fit,IME.

I remember a claim made by one of our members who said her birds had worms and respiratory issues. She used garlic caps on pigeons DAILY for over a year and claimed that her pigeons got perfectly fine. Science tells using this much garlic will hurt pigeons babdly


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Does pigeon10 knows how to post back?....kiddin'

Woah! Nobody did... Lemme...
Welcome to PT pigeon10. Glad that you joined the forum


----------

